# Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge



## Rotes Auge (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo boardies wie im Titel schon gesagt würde es mich mal interessieren was eure ungewöhnlichsten Fänge waren.
Mein ungewöhnlichster Fang z.B. war ein Hecht auf ein Maiskorn
wünsche euch spaß beim posten[emoji112]


----------



## phirania (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Nen Frosch auf Wurm,beim Barschangeln..
Hecht auf Mais ist schon fast normal.
Karpfen auf Gummifisch...


----------



## marcomo (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Ente + Forelle gleichzeitig...
Die Ente hat es irgendwie geschafft sich die Schnur um den Hals zu wickeln als grad ne Forelle gebissen hatte...


----------



## GoFlyFishing (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Hallo, 

beim Fliegenfischen in der Dämmerung hat sich ne Fledermaus ins Vorfach verwickelt (Ihr ist nichts passiert, konnte sie völlig unbeschadet sofort befreien). Ich hab noch gesehen, wie sie tatsächlich meine Fliege blitzschnell in der Luft verfolgt hatte. 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## nikobellic1887 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Bisamratte auf Tauwurm.. 

Die Viecher sind bissig. Nächstes mal schneid ich das Vorfach lieber ab.


----------



## <carp> (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Vorgestern gerade erst passiert Wasserratte auf Tauwurm. Und vor ein paar Jahren eine Schlange auch auf Wurm ,Weis nicht was das für eine war schwarzer Körper mit gelben flecken Adrenalin pur..


----------



## Casso (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Hört sich ein wenig nach Natter an.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Marmorkarpfen auf Speed Zocker, Spiegelkarpfen auf Hechtwobbler. Und natürlich viele Karpfen auf Gummi, aber das ist ja mittlerweile schon fast normal.


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Hecht auf blanken Haken(war damals auch mein erster Hecht) - gehakt von außen unterhalb vom Maul. Wollte nur die Wurfweite einer Grundrute testen.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Ein nicht gehakter hecht, hatte das vorfach nur quer durchs maul hängen...
Barsche öfter auf blanken haken, und mal eine 60er brasse die einen sehr schlanken 12cm Gummifisch inhaliert hatte!


----------



## DUSpinner (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Rotaugen an der Weser auf blanken, roten Haken
Rotfedern in Finnland auf Mepps
Zitronenfische im Hafen von Calpe/Spanien auf Mandarinen-stückchen
Forelle in Dänemark auf Poppcorn
84iger Zander auf ca.28iger Rotfeder am Ebro am 8/0 er Haken (Zielfisch: Waller)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Ich hatte mal, aufgrund von starkem Wind, einen Steg gehakt. Erst ein Biss, angeschlagen und dann bei lockerer Bremse gedreht wie ein Weltmeister... bis ich geschnallt habe das der Köder im Steg hängt....

Kollege ist dann rüber und dann hing tatsächlich ein Dorsch am Haken, der den Steg runter baumelte.

Ansonsten eine große Rotauge auf Mini Kabanossi


----------



## kühkopfangler (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Moin,

 85cm Aal auf Mepps 5 im Rhein.


----------



## Rotes Auge (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Wow also hier gibt es schon echt skurile fänge.
Ich glaube bei den meisten wird der beisreflex durch ruckartige bewegungen ausgelöst bei mir z.B. hat sich das Maiskorn gedreht sodass es fast wie ein spinner aussah


----------



## Pupser (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Barben auf Gummifisch und Spinner
Nase auf Wobbler
Zander auf (unbewegten) Erdbeerboilie
(Mini-) Hecht auf Made beim KöFi Stippen


----------



## gdno (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

also ich kann mit ner Schildkröte beim aalangeln aufwarten
ne Reiherente beim feedern in gut 8m Wassertiefe
80cm Hecht auf ein ruhig liegendes Maiskorn
beim stippen schlug mal direkt vor meinen Füßen ein Hecht auf das gehakte Rotauge, der 18er Haken löste sich und setzte sich direkt in die Lippe des Unterkiefers vom Hecht, war ein geiler Drill und der Hecht hatte immerhin 76cm^^


----------



## Rotes Auge (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Gestern hatte ich beim köfiangeln auf barsch ein kapitales rotauge [emoji50]


----------



## bacalo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Kapitale Nase auf einen 12er Kauli|bigeyes.


----------



## Pupser (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Da fällt mir gerade noch vom letzten Jahr der Satzkarpfen auf ein fingerlanges Rotauge beim Zanderangeln ein.

Und der (geschätzte) 1,10 Meter Hecht, der sich beim Forellen Angeln eben eine solche im Drill geschnappt hat. Nachdem er sie wieder ausgespuckt und sich verabschiedet hat, war die Forelle nur noch ein Schatten Ihrer selbst. Schwerst verwundet, fast vollkommen zerfetzt und verständlicher Weise völlig fertig.
Und ich habe mir dann natürlich Spott und Hohn anhören dürfen. Von wegen mit lebendem Edel-Köderfisch angeln usw..


----------



## Rotes Auge (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Das is natürlich besch.....eiden wenn man beim hechtdrill gesehen wird und dann den vermeindlich lebenden köderfisch an land holt [emoji1]


----------



## Pupser (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Das is natürlich besch.....eiden wenn man beim hechtdrill gesehen wird und dann den vermeindlich lebenden köderfisch an land holt [emoji1]


 
Na ja, er/sie war ja eigentlich mehr tot als lebendig, zumindest nach der Hecht Attacke.


----------



## Der_Spinner (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Graskarpfen auf Pose :g

Schwimmt an meinem leckeren Brot vorbei, nur um sich dann meine grün (daran lags wahrscheinlich) -rote Pose reinzuziehen...
Nach kurzem "Drill" hat der Gute das Teil dann aber wieder ausgespuckt |kopfkrat


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Angsthaken an die Pose montieren? ^^


----------



## Purist (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Glasaal auf Wattwurm.. den hat's irgendwie beim Einholen aufgespießt. #c


----------



## xPuni (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Barsch auf eine Maiskette die auf Grund lag...


----------



## Rotes Auge (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Gestern 12 cm rotauge auf 22mm boilie inkl. Vollrun [emoji12]


----------



## zeitgeist91 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Wollhandkrabbe auf 20er Erdbeerboilie.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Zander auf Mais und mal nen 16 Pfd Schuppi mit nem Spinner 
an der Schwanzflosse gehakt.
Fühlte sich erst wie ein Riesenzander an.|supergri


----------



## EMZET (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Einen 12cm Hecht auf Rotwurm beim Rotaugen stippen + 44 cm Hecht der sich den 12 cm Hecht schmecken lassen wollte. Gehakt hatte er nicht, er hatte den kleinen Hecht einfach durch die Kiemen ausgestoßen…
Einen Hund auf 12er Haken.
Einen Schwan der sich in der Schnur verfangen hatte.
Einen 89cm Karpfen auf 12er Gummifisch.
Ein Blässhuhn Küken mit Mais.
Eine kalifornische Schmuckschildkröte auf Tauwurm.
Ein Bikinioberteil beim Faullenzen.
Eine mini Stereoanlage mit eingelegter Kassette.
Beim Karpfenangeln einen Hecht auf Schwimmbrot.
Einen halbverwesten Aal beim Zanderfischen.
Und… und… und… |supergri


----------



## Rotes Auge (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Einen Hund ? Hahahhahahah


----------



## Oyster (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Zander auf Maiskette
Schwan auf Schwimmbrot
Möwe auf Makrelenfetzen
Hecht mit halbverdauter Ente im Magen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Also da kann ich bei manchen noch nicht ganz so mithalten. Trotzdem gab es einige kuriose Sachen.

- einen 45er Hecht auf Rotwurm beim Stippen.
- meinen ersten Zander(45cm) habe ich mal auf ein Madenbündel an der Grundrute gefangen
- Barsch auf Mais beim Einholen
- einen Erpel, der in die gespannte Schnur meiner Grundrute geflogen ist, wurde tatsächlich gelandet und ohne sichtbare Verletzungen freigeschnitten
- jeweils einen Flusskrebs und eine große Wollhandkrabbe beim Angeln mit Wobbler
- Aale in der prallen Mittagshitze zu fangen ist scheinbar doch nicht so ungewöhnlich, wie ich als Jungangler dachte(ist schon oft passiert)
- meinen eigenen Gummifisch mit Stahlvorfach, welcher mir 10 Minuten zuvor in einer Steinpackung abgerissen war
- eine Ukelei, die auf Miniwobbler regulär gebissen hat
- eine Plötze, die auch regulär auf Miniwobbler gebissen hat

Ich glaube, dass es das bisher an ungewöhnlichen Sachen war. Aber da gibt es in meinem Anglerleben bestimmt noch das eine oder andere Update.


----------



## EMZET (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Einen Hund ? Hahahhahahah



Ja, tatsächlich einen Hund. Beim ausholen (baumeln lassen) hat er sich den Köder geschnappt. Habe voll durchgezogen und nur kurz einen Widerstand gespürt. Der (nicht angeleinte) Hund lief winselnd zu seinem Herrchen zurück. Auf die Anzeige warte ich heute noch. #6


----------



## 1/4Profi (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Oh man...Das ist glaub ich hier im ganzen Forum der ungewöhnlichste Fang 

Lg


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



EMZET schrieb:


> Ja, tatsächlich einen Hund. Beim ausholen (baumeln lassen) hat er sich den Köder geschnappt. Habe voll durchgezogen und nur kurz einen Widerstand gespürt. Der (nicht angeleinte) Hund lief winselnd zu seinem Herrchen zurück. Auf die Anzeige warte ich heute noch. #6



Meinte der Besitzer wirklich, dass er damit in irgendeiner Form Glück gehabt hätte? Kann ja wohl nicht sein Ernst gewesen sein. Hund nicht angeleint und dann immer noch meinen, Recht zu haben. Leute gibts.|bigeyes


----------



## Micha:R (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

auf Fischfetzen eine Art Bisamratte .....
 Raubaal auf Mais .......
ein Paar Enten auf Schwimmbrot und Boilies......


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Eine etwas kuriose Geschichte,die sich wirklich so zugetragen hat.Beim Brandungsangeln werfe ich zuerst immer nur die Schnur mit Blei aus.
Also ich stehe am Strand,ziehe voll durch,und werfe aus.Und obwohl das Blei schon lange im Wasser liegen müßte,läuft immer mehr Schnur von der Rolle.Also ich klappe den Bügel rum,und sehe weit draußen auf einmal einen Kormoran abstürzen.Dann ist der Bursche erstmal getaucht und hat ordentlich Schnur genommen.Ich habe den Vogel
vorsichtig( rangedrillt).Als er dann noch zirka 15m vom Ufer entfernt war,hat er sich von alleine befreit.Den Burschen hatte ich irgendwie beim auswerfen mit der Schnur erwischt.Mein Kumpel.der mit dabei war,meinte auch nur,dass glaubt uns kein Schwein.

Gruß Esox 1960


----------



## 1/4Profi (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

OMG.

Das ist echt heftig.
Eins hab ich nicht verstanden war der komoran einfach so an der Schnur oder war der an der Schnur weil am Haken ein Fisch war?

Lg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Ist eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich. Ich hatte beim Spinnfischen auch auf einmal eine Ente im Drill, weil die Ente durch die Schnur geflogen ist. Die Schnur war auch kaum aus dem Federkleid zu bekommen. Zum Glück war der Haken nirgends fest.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



1/4Profi schrieb:


> OMG.
> 
> Das ist echt heftig.
> Eins hab ich nicht verstanden war der komoran einfach so an der Schnur oder war der an der Schnur weil am Haken ein Fisch war?
> ...



Der hatte sich nur irgendwie in der Schnur verfangen.
Brandungssystem war noch gar nicht dran,sondern nur das Blei.


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Einen Aligator. 

... dort an dem versunkenn Baum steht bestimmt ein guter Black Bass ... Schnapp dreht sich der Baum um ...

Ich hab auf die Handlandung verzichtet und die rute in den Uferschlamm gesteckt. dort steht sie vielleicht heute noch.
South Carolina, USA

Gleiche Gefilde: Schildkröten auf Popper


----------



## Rotes Auge (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Omg aligator [emoji50]
aber naja hatte auch gestern bei uns im bach ^^


----------



## LightTackle (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Meerforelle auf schwimmbrot und Makrele auf den tönnchenwirbel zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur (beides gelandet) XD


----------



## Rotes Auge (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Mal wieder ne regenbogenforelle auf brot ^^


----------



## Rotes Auge (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*


----------



## Fragezeichen (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

@Rotes Auge
Fertig zubereitet mit Backofen drumherum gefangen? Sachen gibts...


----------



## samsamilia (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Erst vor ein paar Wochen am Forellensee nen 70er Graskarpfen auf Faulenzerteig mit Knoblaucharoma gefangen.


----------



## Surf (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Ich hab im Rhein mal nen Steinbeisser mit nem Monstergummifisch gehakt.... :-(


----------



## Rotes Auge (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

@? Nein das war schon zuhause weil ich am wasser keine kamera hatte


----------



## urpils (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Ich hatte am Samstagnacht eine fette Schleie auf Köderfisch am Einzelhaken. Der war eigentlich fürn Aal gedacht...

Die fressen echt alles, die Schleien!

Gruß

Urpils


----------



## barschaholic (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*






Eine Grundel auf Blume jig (Flower-jig? )


----------



## Rotes Auge (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Mhhh lecker blume


----------



## Rotes Auge (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Heute 120 cm hecht auf 6!! Cm langes rotauge der mir vorm kescher die schnur gesprengt hat


----------



## StefanG84 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Naja, wenigstens konntest du ihn vorher noch messer :vik:


----------



## nikobellic1887 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



StefanG84 schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens konntest du ihn vorher noch messer :vik:



Immer das Anglerlatein, schätzen können se ja alle immer sehr gut |supergri|supergri

Der hatte sicher seine 1,50:vik:


----------



## JimiG (1. August 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Gestern beim Stipangeln einen Mauersegler welcher sich ganz gekonnt im Haken verfing als ich gerade per Pendelwurf auswarf. Die Montage berührte nicht das Wasser und das Viech flog drei mal im Kreis ehe er unten war. Musste ihm dann Starthilfe geben indem ich ihn hochwarf. (können ja bekanntlich nicht aus dem Stand starten)


----------



## Rotes Auge (1. August 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Leute das is mein ersnt ich hab ihn ja dchon geshen und hatte ihn un der hand (nur kurz) dann peng schnur kapput


----------



## holger7208 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

hattest du den gleichen " 1,20 m langen " hecht zweimal hintereinander gefangen ??? 
der erste hat die schnur kurz vor den kescher gesprengt, der zweiten hatte die schnur gesprengt als du ihn schon in der Hand hattest ???!!!???!!! |kopfkrat



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Bin zurück hab 4 rotaugen und hatte mind. 30 Bisse.....
> Dann später einen ca. 120!!!! Cm langen hecht der mir vor dem kescher die schnur gesprengt hat






Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Leute das is mein ersnt ich hab ihn ja dchon geshen und hatte ihn un der hand (nur kurz) dann peng schnur kapput


----------



## Coasthunter (3. August 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



holger7208 schrieb:


> hattest du den gleichen " 1,20 m langen " hecht zweimal hintereinander gefangen ???
> der erste hat die schnur kurz vor den kescher gesprengt, der zweiten hatte die schnur gesprengt als du ihn schon in der Hand hattest ???!!!???!!! |kopfkrat




So ein Blödsinn. Überleg doch mal selber. 
Ich erkläre Dir jetzt mal wie es gelaufen sein muß: 
Das ganze spielte sich an einem kleinem Graben ab, an dem unbekannte Riesen ihr Unwesen treiben sollen. Direkt neben einer überfluteten Wiese, die bekannt dafür ist, das dort regelmäßig Kapitale Kuhwiesenwaller gefangen werden. 
Als er nun hoch konzentriert vom Fisch seines Lebens träumte und nebenbei am blinkern war, stieg er ein, der 120cm Hecht. Er drillte diesen starken Gegner unermüdlich bis ans Ufer, griff zum Kescher und führte den Hecht nun professionell bis in den Kescher. In der rechten Hand die Rute und in der linken Hand den Kescher. Voller Einsatz, beider Hände also. 
Und nun kommt's: Mit der dritten Hand versuchte er ihn zu packen, weil er ihn mit der vierten Hand ja logischerweise noch schnell vermessen wollte. Genau in dem Moment, sprang der Hecht aus dem Kescher und sprengte die Schnur. 
Und bei soviel Professionalität , hätte er sogar noch ganz cool ein Foto gemacht.....wenn er doch bloß eine fünfte Hand gehabt hätte. 
Also Leute, alles ganz logisch. Und bitte nicht immer alles hier in Frage stellen. Nicht jeder Angler und nicht jeder Jäger ist ein Lügner. :q


----------



## Rotes Auge (3. August 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Nein...... der hecht passte nicht in den kescher (war ja nicht auf hecht aus) dann nach einer weiteren flucht hab ich ihn kurz per kiemengriff in der hand halten. Dann hat er total wild um sich geschlagen und um den fisch und mich nicht zu gefährden ließ ich los und er zog davon und dann peng schnurbruch


----------



## zokker (3. August 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Ja, Rotes Auge da kommste jetzt nicht mehr raus.
Mir ist letzte Aaltour auch ein Aal von 105cm und 2200g abgerissen, aber glaubt mir ja eh keiner.


----------



## Rotes Auge (4. August 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Sarkasmus?^^


----------



## 1/4Profi (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Heute:Eine grosse Auster


----------



## sprogoe (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Als ich 13 oder 14 Jahre alt war, hatten wir statt unserer "Altjungfer" von Klassenlehrerin eine junge, knackige Aushilfslehrerin, als die sich zur Kontrolle meiner Hausaufgaben über mich beugte, habe ich meinen Kopf ein wenig nach hinten zwischen Ihre Quarktaschen gedrückt,
da habe ich mir so was von einer Ohrfeige gefangen......|splat2:
Diesen Fang habe ich auch nach 50 Jahren noch gut in Erinnerung. #q

Gruß Siggi


----------



## phirania (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Siggi,du bist aber ein schlimmer Finger...|rolleyes


----------



## sprogoe (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

ist doch längst verjährt, aber wenn ich richtig überlege....|kopfkrat
die kahle Scheuerstelle am Hinterkopf habe ich heute noch.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rotes Auge (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Das war aber kein sehr "ungewöhnlicher Fang" [emoji6] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji1]


----------



## sprogoe (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Leute das is mein ersnt ich hab ihn ja dchon geshen und hatte ihn un der hand (nur kurz) dann peng schnur kapput




da wird der König der Hechte; 1,20 m lang; gehakt und gedrillt und gibt sich nach einem langen und kräfteraubenden Drill geschlagen und läßt sich ohne weitere Gegenwehr zum Kescher führen.
Da sieht er ihn..... seinen Gegensacher "Rotes Auge".....
ihm läuft die Galle über und er kocht vor Wut und durch Aufbietung seiner letzten Kräfte sprengt er die Schnur und kehrt in sein "Königreich" zurück.
Hut ab vor diesem Hecht.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Ich poste das mal hier ebenfalls,weil der Thread auch ganz passend ist:

Barsch mit Regenschirm! (genauso rausgeholt)







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Stralsund (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Mein letzter ungewöhnlicher war eine Möwe. Beim Auswerfen ist ein Schwarm gestartet und eine wollte unbedingt mal in meine Schnur schwimmen. Gott sei Dank hat sie recht gechillt auf den Drill reagiert und konnte schonend released werden |supergri


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Grundel und Barsch auf einen Einzelhaken - Grundel beim Feedern erwischt, hab schon echt grosse haken benutzt um diese Viecher auszuselektieren... beim Einholen knallt der Barsch drauf, erwischt nicht die Grundel, sondern hakt sich sauber noch mit.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

ein BMX Rad hab ich noch zu vermelden,mist aber schon ein paar Jahre her.

vor ein paar Wochen war ich auf dem Altneckar paddeln, da kam ich an einem Angler vorbei, der hat gerade den Drill seines Lebens.... mit einer Schaufel am Haken.


----------



## warenandi (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Eine Möwe beim Spinnfischen.
Habe ausgeworfen und höre noch wie der Köder ins Wasser platscht... Hat schon ein wenig gedämmert.
Auf einmal wird Schnur von der Rolle genommen, das hab ich so noch nicht erlebt. Wie ein Mann angehauen und sofort widerstand gespürt. Bremse ein wenig geöffnet und langsam ranpumpen...
Nach 2-3 mal ranpumpen war irgendwas komisch. Ist die Möwe besoffen da hinten??? Mal knallt sie ins Wasser und dann fliegt sie wieder hoch.... Möwen gibt es...
Dann hat es nochmal ne knappe halbe Minute gebraucht bis ich geschnallt habe das die in der Schnur hängt. Super!#q
Es stand noch ein Angler ein paar Meter weiter weg von mir und der hat sich halb totgelacht. Möwe rangeholt vorsichtig und von der Schnur befreit...


----------



## Rotes Auge (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



sprogoe schrieb:


> da wird der König der Hechte; 1,20 m lang; gehakt und gedrillt und gibt sich nach einem langen und kräfteraubenden Drill geschlagen und läßt sich ohne weitere Gegenwehr zum Kescher führen.
> Da sieht er ihn..... seinen Gegensacher "Rotes Auge".....
> ihm läuft die Galle über und er kocht vor Wut und durch Aufbietung seiner letzten Kräfte sprengt er die Schnur und kehrt in sein "Königreich" zurück.
> Hut ab vor diesem Hecht.
> ...


Ich gebs auf....[emoji25]


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf....[emoji25]




Er hat doch auch noch ein genaues Gewicht angegeben [emoji19]


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



sprogoe schrieb:


> da wird der König der Hechte; 1,20 m lang; gehakt und gedrillt und gibt sich nach einem langen und kräfteraubenden Drill geschlagen und läßt sich ohne weitere Gegenwehr zum Kescher führen.
> Da sieht er ihn..... seinen Gegensacher "Rotes Auge".....
> ihm läuft die Galle über und er kocht vor Wut und durch Aufbietung seiner letzten Kräfte sprengt er die Schnur und kehrt in sein "Königreich" zurück.
> Hut ab vor diesem Hecht.
> ...



Schreibst du Märchenbücher ???#6


----------



## Rotes Auge (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



Der_WeiherAngler schrieb:


> Er hat doch auch noch ein genaues Gewicht angegeben [emoji19]


Ich hab kein Gewicht angegeben...:-\


----------



## warenandi (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Gewicht angegeben...:-\



Lass dich doch nicht aufziehen...
Ist doch alles bloß Spaß....:m


----------



## Rotes Auge (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

[emoji20]


----------



## Dakarangus (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eure ungewöhnlichsten fänge*

Ich hab mit der Schwingspitze auf Rotaugen geangelt und im Drill hat sich ein ca. 60cm Hecht das Rotauge geschnappt und nicht losgelassen, konnte dann das (schwer verletzte) Rotauge UND den Hecht im Karpfenkescher landen. Den Karpfenkerscher hatte ich zum Glück dabei weil ich eine zweite Rute mit Boilie draußen hatte und ein Vereinskollege der zum quatschen vorbei kam hat mit beim Keschern geholfen.


----------

